# My NX1600



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

I'm one of the few who've owned my NX since it was new. I currently have 145 000 kilometres (about 90 000 miles) on it. It's a daily driver, including winter driving, so it's rustproofed annually. Even so, I did have to replace the rear strut towers as the rust got them. Make sure you check your car - pull back the carpet and spray them well inside and out with rust proofing. 








Over the last three years I've been doing some upgrades. These include the basics like advancing the timing, Tinted Windows and new wheels - Motegi RT5 with Yokohama AVS ES100 195/50/15 tires. Since my intent is to have a good handling car, when the stock suspension started showing it's age I replaced it with Ground Control Coilovers, KYB AGX struts, Eibach Springs, and an ES HyperFlex Kit. I've also installed Shigspeed's Rear Pillowball mounts, Active Tuning Rear Strut Bar, Ractive Front Strut Bar, and just last week a used NX2000 rear sway bar (and the ES bushings that obviously wouldn't fit the OEM sway bar). I tried a drop in K&N filter, then a Ractive WAI and am now using a HotShot Cold Air Intake with an AEM Bypass Valve. Rain or snow, it's been fine. A year ago I installed a HotShot Header and a fabricated 2" stainless steel exhaust with mandrel bends, a SS 24" XL Magnapack and MagnaFlow Muffler. I've read on here about the resonator reducing noise, I'm not sure that is as much a factor as reducing interior resonance between 3 and 5 thousand RPM. I could hardly hear myself think when I tried a small resonator. Finally I have a B&M Shifter and, to be heard in emergency situations, NISMO 350 Z dual horns.


























Adding the sway bar has tightened the car up that little bit extra, but now I have to find what part of my exhaust is touching. I've got a rattle since doing this that I need to find.
Hope you enjoy the pics of my car. Thanks to everyone here who's answered questions for me - whether you knew it or not.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

That is a nice looking car, nice choice of modifications for it too.


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Very nice. Im feeling it. BTW your rattle is just the exaust touching th swaybar. I get it all the time because the exaust shop I got to do my exaust sucked. Everytime I take a hard left turn I get the rattle.

It sucks. But im to lazy to deal with it!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

got the same problem with my Susp. tech rear swap and HKS exhaust... gonna have to move mine soon cause its making a divit in the sway bar.. prob just move it back further towards the axle and drill new holes so it doesnt touch

nice pics... like the car!


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Very nice, very clean! Only 90,000 miles!! DAMN!! Very well explained, too. Keep us up to date!! :thumbup:


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Thanks for the comments. I like it too - although my wife thinks I've spent too much $$$ on it. It's not a 240Z , but it handles corners great! This was possibly the last year for it as a daily driver, I am probably going to store it in winter from now on.

You guys are right on with the rattle. Putting the different sway bar on we must've bent one of the exhaust hangers. I've almost got it back in spot - rattle only on left corners with bumps now.


----------



## nissannx (Feb 29, 2004)

Just thought I'd update an old post. My NX1600 now has 187 +++ kilometres and is getting used only in non-snowy months now. Just came out yesterday for the first time this winter. That was to check out the latest changes - JWT cams, Prothane motor mounts, OE intake spacers and then the regular spring service.








List of upgrades now:
Suspension and Brakes:
Motegi RT5
Street rubber was Yokohama AVS ES100 195/50/15 tires (solid); then GoodYear Eagle F1 Es D3s (I really liked these); and now Yokohama S.Drives
Ground Control Coilovers
KYB AGX struts
Eibach Springs
ES HyperFlex Suspension Bushing Kit
Prothane Motor Mounts
Shigspeed's Rear Pillowball mounts
Active Tuning Rear Strut Bar
Progress Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
Whiteline LCA castor bushings
Whiteline front strut tower bar
Whiteline 4 point Lower Control Arm brace
Ground Control Camber Plates
AD22VF calipers and rotors - front brakes
Carbotech XP10 pads - front
Techna-Fit Stainless Front and Rear Flex Lines
Motul RBF 600 brake fluid
Toyo RA-1 tires mounted on NX2K wheels
Avon Tech RA mounted on NX2K wheels

Drivetrain:
Mobil 1 engine oil
Redline MT 90 transmission
HotShot Cold Air Intake
Fabricated CAI brackets
AEM Bypass Valve
HotShot Header
Fabricated 2" stainless steel exhaust/mandrel bends
Performance Catalytic Converter, 24" XL Magnapack and MagnaFlow Muffler
B&M Shifter
Fidanza lightweight flywheel
new OEM clutch
Unorthodox Racing pulley
JWT S1 cams
Outlaw Engineering Intake Spacer
Additional Grounding Wires
In the works is some ECU work to allow the cams to work to their full advantage.

Appearance:
Tinted Windows
NISMO 350 Z dual horns
NX 2000 steering wheel
NX2000 shift boot


----------

